# Hysterical Stories About An Unplanned Scares or Props Happen!!!



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so I use to have my haunt in a 3 bedroom double wide trailer. some times I would be in there working till real late and it would creep me out sometimes. so I would leave. well, it was getting close to the deadline, so I needed to get done. so I plugged in the vacuum and started it up, and the vacuum and light went off. I turned off the vacuum and went over and pushed in the plugs and the light came back on. so I went over and started up the vacuum and the light and vacuum went off again. so I turned off the vacuum and the light came back on. so I walked to the back of the trailer to make sure no one was in there punking me at the fuse box. nope, no one there. so I locked all the doors so no one could get in. so I went back and turned on the vacuum, sure enough, the light and vacuum went off. I turned off the vacuum, but this time the light didn't come back on. YIKES! I went home. I told my hubby the next day, and he had an electrician go look. I guess some box out side was going out, and every time it had a surge it went off till it finally tripped. I don't remember what the box was called, but we had to replace it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh my gosh, that poor utility worker. he must have been terrified. and the cops. you guys must have had quite an ordeal too. lol.


----------



## VampKat (Aug 4, 2014)

I haven't had a haunt, but this is still funny. Especially since it happened to me, being the horror freak in the family.

There is this old grandfather clock that sat in the living room and belonged to my brother. It had been my Grandmother's and, when she died in the 80s, she willed it to my then 6 year old brother because he had always been infatuated with it. I was eight. Fast forward a decade or so, it's broken, hadn't worked for almost as long as we've had it, so it silently sat in the living room, watching. Waiting...

It was around Halloween; I remember because I was watching some Hammer movie marathon late one Saturday night. I was in the living room and my brother was in his room playing on the computer. I got to this in particularly scary moment in the movie when I hear this chiming. My first thought is "Why is there a clock in the graveyard?" Then I realize that it's not the movie. It's the freaking clocking in the room with me! And it's chiming! The crazy thing has been dead for years! WTF!?

I go tearing up the hall, banging on my brother's door, telling him that dead clock is alive. He thinks I've lost my mind. So he goes up the hall, stands there a few minutes, and nothing. He turns to tell me that I've been watching too many scary movies when it chimes again. He nearly jumped out of his skin.

So now we're both creeped out over the zombie clock. Why is it chiming after a decade of nothingness? Then we hear thumping. What the heck is going on? Now we're both freaking out, visions of Lovecraft's "Rats in the Walls" dancing in our heads.

It took us about 20 minutes to figure it out. There were two raccoons running around on the roof. Everytime they got to the side of the roof that connected with the wall, it shook. Which, in turn, shook the clock, making it chime.

We laugh about it now but, holy crap, did it scare the bejeezus out of us at the time.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

interesting story vamp.
so my daughter was dating this guy who had a psyhco ex girlfriend. she had threatened my daughter. so we're down to the trailer decorating for Halloween one night, and it's getting late. we hear what we think is a rapping noise. it startles us at first, but then we decide it's just a tree branch. just a little later, we defiantly hear the rapping sound again, and we're sure it's coming from the door. we both keep working deciding to ignore the rapping sound. either it's a ghost or the ex girl friend. then, we hear the rapping again, but now it's at the other door. my daughter and I are quite shook up. suddenly my daughter states she's not going to be intimidated any longer. she goes over and whips open the door, and we both scream. then we realize it's actually a friend who happened to be going by, saw the light on, and thought he'd see if we needed any help. lol.


----------



## Mrs.Spooky (Sep 16, 2014)

oh my goodness that is hilarious! I don't know if I have any accidental scares,I'd have to think about that one for a while lol


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

Accidental scare story number two--

I worked everyday repairing or dressing sets at the haunt before and after it opened. My three year old daughter would come with me and play while I worked. I know she’s going to have large therapy bills someday when she tells people that when she was little she slept in the rotting coffin in our graveyard or that she got a big kick out of dancing with our Flying Crank Ghost. Lol. But she’ll have to pay that bill! Anyway, here is the funny accidental scare I promised.

Since my haunt was sponsored by the city they gave me four convict workers to help with construction, lifting and grounds keeping. It freaked me out at first until I met the guys and the man that supervised them--it was fine. Three of them were thrilled to be in such a fun place and acted like kids around the haunt. But the fourth man was a very large African American man, named Lafayette and he was scared of his own shadow. He assured me that he’d found Jesus and that he was now a good Christian man. Ok I said and tried my best to reassure him that this was just entertainment but I never got through to him. Poor man couldn‘t ever get comfortable around the haunt no matter what! Oh and I should say-- I never took my daughter out there if the men were going to be there--just in case.

One day I was the only one that was going to be at the haunt since our new props for the graveyard had arrived from Gag Studio. I told my daughter to stay in the work room since I was going to e moving heavy items and she was fine with that. She loved playing in one of the huge cardboard prop boxes and I loved knowing where she was! She grabbed her toys and hopped in and pulled the lid closed. I went back to the graveyard and got to work. About a half an hour later I heard my daughter give a blood curdling scream--the kind of scream that lets every parent knows instantly something horrible has happened to their child. Then there was a terror filed man’s scream just before it sounded like someone was tearing our workroom apart! I ran in and saw Lafayette with his massive hand on his chest with his eyes bulging out of his head as he crashed into all the boxes and work tables before he fell backwards in a dead faint! My daughter was standing in her box, covered in fake blood screaming her head off before she started crying as we reached for each other. The supervisor came running in with his taser drawn and looking at my bloody daughter . . .then Lafayette and back to me. It was like a frozen Norman Rockwell painting with sound effects!!!! 

Bottom line--Poor Lafayette was told that no one would be there and of course he thought my blood covered daughter was a possessed prop coming to life to kill him! She freaked out seeing a man when no one was to be there plus she thought she was in trouble for playing in the blood!!! The supervisor thought poor Lafayette had hurt my child and called his superiors. It took a l-o-n-g time to get the story straight through many interviews with officials from the prison as well as the police. An ambulance had to be called for poor Lafayette since he cracked his head on the cement floor! Every time he’d come too . . . he’d start screaming again and pass out. That poor man dropped out of the work program to . . .get this . . . stay in the safety of the prison!!! Lol.

GiggleingGhost


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

VampKat said:


> I haven't had a haunt, but this is still funny. Especially since it happened to me, being the horror freak in the family.
> 
> There is this old grandfather clock that sat in the living room and belonged to my brother. It had been my Grandmother's and, when she died in the 80s, she willed it to my then 6 year old brother because he had always been infatuated with it. I was eight. Fast forward a decade or so, it's broken, hadn't worked for almost as long as we've had it, so it silently sat in the living room, watching. Waiting...
> 
> ...


LOLOLOLOLOL . . . I love this story! That is so freaky . . . how did you find out that it was raccoons?? Where they sitting up there laughing? Lolol.
GG


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

hallorenescene said:


> interesting story vamp.
> so my daughter was dating this guy who had a psyhco ex girlfriend. she had threatened my daughter. so we're down to the trailer decorating for Halloween one night, and it's getting late. we hear what we think is a rapping noise. it startles us at first, but then we decide it's just a tree branch. just a little later, we defiantly hear the rapping sound again, and we're sure it's coming from the door. we both keep working deciding to ignore the rapping sound. either it's a ghost or the ex girl friend. then, we hear the rapping again, but now it's at the other door. my daughter and I are quite shook up. suddenly my daughter states she's not going to be intimidated any longer. she goes over and whips open the door, and we both scream. then we realize it's actually a friend who happened to be going by, saw the light on, and thought he'd see if we needed any help. lol.


Too funny! Hubs came home one day and didn't holler. I came out of the bathroom and saw the dark shadow of a man in the hall . . . good thing I just came out of the bathroom and wasn't on the way TO the bathroom!!! LOLOL Good one punkineater!!!


----------

